# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Đồ tự chế ‣ Cách cách thiết kế máy CNC ở nhà đơn giản nhất | tập 3

## anhnguyen

Đồ tự chế ‣ Cách cách thiết kế máy CNC ở nhà đơn giản nhất | tập 3 
(Mong mọi người ủng hộ topic và đăng kí kênh youtube để có thể nhận được nhiều video về chế tạo máy CNC hơn  :Wink: )

----------


## CKD

Tôi nghĩ bạn nên gom các video có nội dung tương tự nhau vào 1 topic, vừa cô động, vừa không bị xem là spam.

----------


## anhnguyen

ok cảm ơn bạn đã góp ý. Tôi sẽ gom lại

----------

